# Anyone had miscarriage caused by subchorionic hematoma the gone onto healthy pregnanc



## laura.x.x

I've posted this in another part of the website but no replies so thought I'd see if any of you lovely ladies had been in the same position and are now having healthy pregnancies??
I know its unlikely that anyone will be in the same position but thought it'd be worth a try!!!

Basically I had one early mmc (uknown cause) then got pregnant straight away and had a miscarriage at 15 weeks, possibly caused by a subchorionic hematoma.

Just wanted to see if anyone had been in a similar position and gone onto have a healthy pregnancy??

xx


----------



## scotsgirl

sorry, have no experience of this but thought id bump for you hun. big hugs xx


----------



## angels3..

I've had a hematoma with this pregnancy bleeding from 7 to 11 wks by 14wks the blood in my womb and around baby had gone i'm sorry couldn't be of more help but i'm sure you have a good chance of a healthy pregnancy x X


----------



## amy2boys

I had a MASSIVE one with DS2. I 'poured' with blood the whole pg, was told I had lost him 4 times! He was born at 24 / 26wks (Haematoma caused placenta abruption in the end) at just 1lb 7oz. He is now a happy 2yr old. 
I am now pg with DS3 and no H at all. (I also had no H with DS1) 
I was told it was a 'one off' and it looks to be true.
I wish you all the best for the future. X


----------



## whitelilly

I had a haematoma at 8 weeks, bled massively, was told I'd lost baby at first. But he's here and a happy little 10th month old. X x


----------



## ladypotter

I had a hematoma this time from weeks 6-14 with lots of spotting/bleeding. Finally the hematoma was squished away by the babies and I have since had no more spotting. Babies are coming next week!! Good luck to you!


----------



## lauralora

huge hugs xxx


----------



## catfromaus

:hugs:

I had an enormous one in my last pregnancy at 9 weeks. LO managed to hold on until 10 weeks, but I lost that baby.

This pregnancy has been completely healthy with no bleeding at all. It can (and will!) happen for you as well.

:hugs: again, so sorry for your loss

Cat
xxx


----------



## JASMAK

Sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Pearls18

Hi hun, so sorry for your losses. I had a subchronic hematoma in this pregnancy- they think it was caused by overexherting myself at work (carrying heavy books!) but the pregnancy has been fine since, a hematoma does not always cause miscarriage if it is minor- I believe they say 80% of women who have a hematoma go on to continue the pregnancy healthily-I am so sorry this was not your case. I'm no medical profesional but I didn't think hematomas were something women were inclined to have genetically or with each pregnancy it's just 'one of those things' that happens if that makes sense?? What I mean to say is I don't think you're more likely to have a hematoma next time jst because u had one last time????? But im sorry im not sure that was my understanding of them. I really hope you have a happy, healthy pregnancy next time xxx


----------



## deshka

soz


----------



## Benjizgurl413

First i want to say that i was recently in your shoes. I unfortunately do not have a success story. I will say that friend of mine did. she had a healthy baby boy. I however, lost my baby girl at 21 weeks due to a Subchorionic Hematoma. I would like you to hear my story and others to hear it as well. you need to know THERE ARE OTHER TREATMENT OPTIONS BESIDES "BED REST AND PELVIC REST".
I was 6 weeks pregnant when i found out i was pregnant. I had a military insurance because i was married to a man in the military and he passed leaving me with the insurance benefits. I live in Florida so you have to have Pregnancy Medicaid in order to be seen. I applied at 6 weeks pregnant with a proof of + pregnancy. i was denied 3 times after having medicaid for about a week or less. i would make an appointment and the day before they would tell me "we are sorry but you other insurance is overriding the medicaid, we cant see you." I went through this the entire time but still managed to be seen. its a long story. lets get to the point now. On Halloween night about 7pm i started bleeding suddenly without warning. very heavy bleeding. i was out with my 7 month old son taking him trick or treating at the local mall. as i was leaving that's when the bleeding started. i called my husband to let him know what was going on as i was driving home to get my son home. i was far from any hospital but close to home. i got home and my husband had a look of complete horror in his eyes. he called 911.... the paramedics arrived and by then the bleeding had slowed alot. i was about 12 weeks pregnant. i was diagnosed with a "threatened miscarriage"... I was told to contact my OB just to let them know i had been to the ER. I did. they told me to go to a specialist. I mad an appointment and was seen and told i had a subchorionic hematoma about the size of a lemon. very devastating. i feared the worst like all of u did and asked if there was anything that could be done to treat it. they said bed rest. I came home and googled "treatment for a SCH" there are options. What i found was shocking. i asked my doctors about the blood thinners that were mentioned in the research i had done and they avoided the option. said that bed rest WAS the only option. so i did it. the bleeding has slowed to almost nothing. i was relieved. 2 weeks later i had a massive bleed again and ended up back in the ER at 19 weeks. at about 16 weeks i had the specialist do another ultrasound and found out that the SCH was smaller, about the size of a grape. after getting the ultrasound in the ERat 19 weeks, it was large again.... back to the size of a LARGE lemon. it was between the placenta and the uterine wall. i was devastated yet again. but remained hopeful. I had what seemed like a heavy period for over a month. went through 8 pads a day. when i was 21 weeks i had another ultrasound appointment but for 2 days before that i had sever diarreah and mild cramping. a week before my ulrasound at 21 weeks i felt and saw my baby girl kick. at the ultrasound they told me that the baby no longer had a heartbeat........I had to deliver her. I just recently reviewed the autopsy report done on her....the SCH was not the size of a lemon. it was the size of 4 of them......they were only seeing it at a width angle....not length. She also had Intro unterine growth ******ation. The hematoma is the cause of that and her death..... PLEASE ASK YOUR DOCTOR ABOUT OTHER TREATEMENT OPTIONS. If the SCH was seen sooner and treated more invasivley i would have given birth to a healthy baby girl a week ago.


----------



## yanaiza

I lost my baby at 13wks due to subchoronic hematoma...I bleed all the time since 5wks pregnant...this is really fresh for me since it has happend just one week from he loss...
I'm sorry for your loss it's really hard... my ob said it shouldn't repeat but who know... I'm staring ttcing again asap..


----------



## angelmama1

I just had a missed abortion I guess they call even though I do not like that term being used, my baby passed away inside, Ihfound out at my 15 week check up. I had known since 6 weeks that I had a SCH. but the drs all told me not to worry, that it happens all the time. Now after having a D and E 2 weeks ago tomorrow, I am still waiting to get the results of the chromosomal testing, the Dr. said if that come back normal than they believe it was the SCH that caused me to lose my baby. I am devastated, all I want is for the hole in my heart to go away. I just feel empty. I know everyone says time will heal you, I get it, but I will never forget my baby nor the pain I felt when I seen my baby for the last ultrasound with no heartbeat.


----------



## hopefully4

i had a sch with my late term loss and it was because of the sch that i lost him... then i got pregnant with my youngest dd who also had a sch but made it just fine to full term with bedrest and no sex... i also had a large sch with this pregnancy... i actually passed the biggest clot and thought i lost this little one but i didnt :) so i have had 3 sch and only lost one baby :) so it is definitely possible!!


----------



## Amberyll23

I lost our first baby at 8 wks, cause unknown.

With my second pregnancy, I had a SCH diagnosed at 8wks that lasted until about 15 weeks, and the pregnancy survived, I have a beautiful DD!

I am now pregnant with DD#2 and did not have a SCH with this pregnancy.


----------

